# Ideas/Suggestions on Quinn Freeway funds



## BIZWIZ (6 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I would like to invest some idle money around 5k into quinn freeway funds in current situation.

can body give more info on these funds ? what is their experience with these funds ?

which of them is better to chose ?

advantages /disadvantages compared to other types of funds.

Appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## thomsk (6 Feb 2008)

How long are you looking to invest for? In general, the longer the time ( 5 years or more, preferably ), the better your chances become of receiving a good return - and beating simply putting your 5k in a savings a/c.


----------



## BIZWIZ (6 Feb 2008)

I Would like to invest for 5 years. I would like to see more returns.


----------



## NiallA (6 Feb 2008)

The advantages of the freeway funds over other funds is mainly that they are trackers and don't have high management fees or set up fees.  (the fees run about 1 - 1.5% afaik).

which quinn fund to invest in would mainly depend on your risk tolerance, ie would you be willing to risk losing some of the money, would you sweat if / when you investment dropped 25% (as mine did in the past year), that is really a question you can best answer.  Look at the historical graphs give an idea of the volatility of the fund.

remember though "the value of your investment can fall as well as rise, past returns are no indication of future returns"


----------



## thomsk (6 Feb 2008)

I personally am going to drip feed into US freeway and Japan as they are cheap. Hopefully will bounce back and deliver well over a 5 - 10 year time frame.
History has shown that this invariably happens. I will not put lump sums in, though - as they most likely have further to fall.  It is nigh on impossible to time the markets so will continue drip feeding over a year or so.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (7 Feb 2008)

I would recommmend spreeding it around in the various funds so you are not over exposed to any one fund too much. Their web site is very good and you can view how each fund has preformed over the last few years. Some of the funds offer quiet good value at the moment, then who is to say when things will bottom out.


----------



## BIZWIZ (7 Feb 2008)

I am willing to take some risk.If we need good returns we need to take some risk.

thinking to spread my portfolio in following free wayfunds

china freeway
emerging markets
eu free way
latin america freeway.

what is the minimum term we should invest to get optimum returns

is it better to invest lumpsum or monthly investment in these ?

any experience /ideas/suggestions on this greatly appreciated.


----------



## PMU (7 Feb 2008)

BIZWIZ said:


> I
> thinking to spread my portfolio in following free wayfunds
> china freeway
> emerging markets
> ...


 China, Emerging Markets and Latin America are all ‘emerging markets’; so you would be investing in emerging market equities and domestic developed market (i.e. eu) equities. I’d say a good choice for someone with a very long investment horizon.  If you think you’re overexposed to emerging markets you could put say 10% into the S&P (i.e. into foreign developed market equities).  You can always switch some of your funds later to maintain your asset allocation.  QL gives you two free switches a year. If you only have 5g to invest I’d plonk it all in; there’s no evidence to show that drip feeding a lump some in beats lump sum investment.


----------



## BIZWIZ (7 Feb 2008)

what is the meaning of this line you wrote.

'there’s no evidence to show that drip feeding a lump some in beats lump sum investment.'

i would do a lumpsum investment for 5k now and 500 a month later...


----------



## PMU (7 Feb 2008)

BIZWIZ said:


> is it better to invest lumpsum or monthly investment in these ?



 From your post of this am you asked is it better to invest in a lump sum or monthly.
  So you could look at this research: “Lump Sum Beats Dollar-Cost Averaging”: http://www.fpanet.org/journal/articles/2004_Issues/jfp0604-art11.cfm.  It concludes: “cost averaging is unlikely to produce superior results to lump-sum investing”.  There’s a lot of similar research with the same conclusion, so this would indicate that if you have a lump sum you should invest it in one go rather than invest it over a period of months.


----------



## F. Kruger (7 Feb 2008)

PMU said:


> ...there’s no evidence to show that drip feeding a lump some in beats lump sum investment.


 
Hi PMU,

The article you linked to states that 





> Dollar-cost averaging is *unlikely* to produce superior results to lump-sum investing.


 
If you invested €6,000 in Eagle Star's Dynamic Fund on the 01/04/2002, it's value on the 31/03/2007 would have been €9,025.56.

If you invested €100 per month between the same dates, the value in 2007 would have been €9,130.94 

Both examples assume an annual management charge of 1% before tax has been deducted.

Perhaps a mix of both strategies may be the answer.


----------



## BIZWIZ (7 Feb 2008)

Thans 4 All Ur Views


----------



## mike mac (8 Feb 2008)

Interesting thread guys. Are Quinn Life Funds cheaper and/or better than Rabo funds? Rabo would appear to have much wider range of choices but they seem to have entry and exit charges as well as a management fee I presume?


----------



## F. Kruger (8 Feb 2008)

The survey referred to in this post http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=512679&postcount=20 should provide you wth the information you need


----------



## BIZWIZ (8 Feb 2008)

from this link i understand quinn is charging less on fees and admin among all.

also has 12 funds 2 chose.


----------



## mike mac (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that. That link is very helpful. It would appear Quinn are cheaper than Rabo in general , perhaps depending on the management fee for the fund in question. It would seem fair to say that both are much better value than investment funds sold by the major banks. Is there anything to be said for buying funds through the banks?


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (16 Feb 2008)

Has anyone heard that pulling out of china might be the way to go just prior th the olympics. 
I am keeping a free change till then anyway.


----------



## BIZWIZ (16 Feb 2008)

HI Paddy,

what do u mean by your statment on 'pulling away from china and bak to olympics'

thanks


----------

